# Möglichkeit zur Suche



## TomEpish (4. Juli 2006)

Hallo Dev-Team,

erstmal herzlichen Dank und großes Lob für den Service, den ihr hier auf die Beine gestellt habt. Mittlerweile hat sich blasc.de zu DER Referenz entwickelt, wenn Fragen zu Quests, Gegenständen etc. auftauchen.
Einen Vorschlag hätte ich denn doch noch gern abgegeben:
Ich bin jetzt langsam auf dem Weg ins End-Game (wenn man des denn so bezeichnen möchte) und hab mir so meine Zwischenziele in Sachen Equip gesetzt. Nachdem die Rezepte nun auch für die Chars mit weggespeichert werden hatte ich nun die Hoffnung, jemanden zu finden, der auf der Ewigen Wacht Lebensdiebstahl auf Waffen zaubern kann. Ich bin fündig geworden, allerdings über einen sehr aufwendigen Weg (Suche über Realms, Alle Gilden der Allianzseite aufmachen, Verzauberer mit 300 Raussuchen, Rezept-Tab aufklappen, scrollen und schauen, ob der das kann). Das hat 2 Tage gedauert. Deshalb wäre mein Vorschlag, evtl. eine "Wer kann das Rezept auf meinem Realm"-Suche anzubieten. Da dich die Datenstruktur nicht kenne, kann ich nicht beurteilen, ob evtl. ein Performance-Problem auftreten könnte (z.B. unglücklich viele joins), aber vielleicht zieht ihr das einfach mal in Betracht.

Gruss
Meneldor
Die Ewige Wacht


----------



## Rattelsnake (6. Juli 2006)

Hallo Gentlemen,

vorab: großartige Leistung die ihr hier bei/mit Blasc erbringt, dickes merci an die Entwickler! Zu meinem Anliegen: Ich vergleiche oft Items ihre Stats betreffend, kann mir hier allerdings jeweils nur ein Item anzeigen lassen. Wäre es für die anderen auch von Interesse eine Art Vergleichfunktion, sprich 2 Spalten auf einer (Web-)Seite, in welchen je ein Item zu sehen ist, zu haben? Ich brauch keine Statistik, die mir gleich das rechnen abnimmt, nur mit einem Blick die Werte beider Teile vergleichen zu können, das wär nett. Falls es das schon gibt, macht mich schlau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und falls jmd bereits danach gefragt hat, sorry fürs überlesen.

Gruß!
Rattel


----------



## B3N (6. Juli 2006)

@TomEpish 

Ein kleines "Aufklappmenu" wie bereits vorhanden für "Wird getragen von" wird es auch in Zukunft würde Rezepte gebem, dass lautet dann ebend "Kann hergestellt werden von". Bitte noch etwas geduld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Rattelsnake

Eine vergleichsfunktion haben wir im Moment leider noch nicht, würde sich aber sicherlich gut ergänzen. Wie und wann wir dies allerdings einbinden können, kann ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht sagen, aber es wurde aufgenommen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rattelsnake (10. Juli 2006)

Ausgezeichnet! Freut mich auf ein offenes Ohr gestoßen zu sein, macht weiter so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß!
Rattelsnake


----------



## Etmaxx (8. Juli 2011)

Hallo ich weis die Texte hier sind schon über 5 Jahre alt desto schlimmer ist es das die Funktionen immer noch nicht da sind aber Hauptsache ein Addon zum runterladen.Wenn man Vergleichsfunktion reinschreibt sollte man sie auch irgendwann einstellen. Und ich bitte euch seit 5Jahren stehen hier die Sachen schon drin, ich möchte vergleichen welche Rezepte oder Haustiere ich habe oder nicht die Rüstung ist nicht von Interesse.Wenn man aber solange brauch für sowas zu entwickeln na dann warten wir noch 5 Jahre naja egal tschüss


----------



## ZAM (8. Juli 2011)

Etmaxx schrieb:


> Wenn man Vergleichsfunktion reinschreibt sollte man sie auch irgendwann einstellen.



http://wowdata.buffed.de/itemcompare



> welche Rezepte


Bsp.: http://wowdata.buffed.de/char/recipes/10283



> oder Haustiere ich habe


Bsp: http://wowdata.buffed.de/char/pets/10283
http://wowdata.buffed.de/char/mounts/10283
http://wowdata.buffed.de/char/quests/10283


----------

